# driftwood cats



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Is anybody keeping any of the _Tatia _"driftwood" catfishes ?

A friend breeds _Tatia perugiae _and I'm going to be getting 6 of them later this month - they'll be going into a planted 55g tank that right now has breeding groups of ancistris and kribs along with a few dither fish (needs more tetras or danios).
Tank is mostly filled with crypts and swordplants, with piles of driftwood and anubias as well. There are a number of caves for the plecos and kribs to choose from, so I think they'll leave the cats alone under the driftwood overhangs.
Ph tends to be about 6.8 or so, and the water is very soft, so they should be happy.

From what I've heard these are internally fertilized egg layers, kinda cool. And they stay a reasonable size.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i googled the name cause i'd never herd of them, they are very cool looking fish, i read they get aggressive twords eachother, so lots of hiding places, it sounds like you got that covered. i dont know if this link will help you at all, but in case noone here has any personal experience with them.. here it is
http://www.scotcat.com/factsheets/tatia_perugiae.htm

i would also try looking it up on planet catfish... http://www.planetcatfish.com/ needless to say they have info on just about any catfish

good luck and once again, very cool looking fish


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

oddly enough, this is one of the occasions where Scotcat and planetcatfish don't seem to agree on the genera name - planetcatfish has this cat listed as "_Centromochlus perugiae_".

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=367
http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/shanesworld.php?article_id=231

I've never heard of them getting agressive - we've sold them in the store a few times (usually for more $ per fish than I'm paying for 6 fish ! ) and they've been ok together. And I know Bill is breeding these in a smaller tank than I'm using (he mostly keeps racks of 10 and 20g tanks with a few 40g tanks).

Thanks for the heads up - I'll definately keep my eye on them for intraspecies aggression when I get them home !


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you screwed up red....you blinked your eyes...while you were doing that , they changed the name..............again.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

They always do !
But that's ok - it keeps the biologists employed !


----------

